# Labial reduction



## mbudzon (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking for CPT and diagnosis codes for plastic repair to reduce labia minora--no medical problem cosmetic only


----------



## mbort (Jul 25, 2008)

look at the lay description for 56620, I think that will work.  For the dx my guess would be V50.1


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 25, 2008)

*Not so sure*

What an interesting case!  Not my area of expertise, but ...

I agree w/ mbort re Dx V50.1.

However 56620 includes removal of clitoris and part of labia majora as well as labia minora.  And the cross-coding for Dx doesn't include V50.1.

How about 15839 - RExcision excessive skin and subcutaneous tissue, other area? (This does cross-code to V50.1)

Otherwise, you might be stuck with an unlisted procedure code.

Good luck!
And let us know what happens.
F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## trose45116 (Jul 25, 2008)

can you post the op report


----------



## mbort (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree the 15839 may work too...or possibly the 52260 (partial vulvectomy may include removal of part or all of the labia majora and labia minora on one side and the clitoris) with a 52 modifier? 

Is there any documentation that would support 624.3 as the diagnosis to be  used with the 52260?  

I'd like to see the op note too


----------



## westpa1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Labial Reduction*

Hi,
I would be very interested in the answer on this one. I have used the  56620 for the Labial Reduction and am now questioning if this is correct? I have also noted that if the 15839 is correct it has much higher RVU's?

Thanks,
Pam W.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have seen this a couple of times and went with the 58999.


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 30, 2009)

I've used 15839 in the past.  It wasn't for a medical issue.  The patient just had a large labia.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 3, 2009)

The use of 15839 would be correct if by report the physician is only removing excess labia.  Diagnosis most often used by my physicians is 624.3 unless the physician has specified it as a congenital problem, then code 752.49.  However, if the labia appears to be normal medically without "excess" growth, I would agree with V50.1 if the patient is doing it for cosmetic reasons only.


----------

